# Why can't I get on the Sunset Limited from the Empire Builder?



## Aaron (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm looking into going to Glacier National Park next year from Tucson. On the Amtrak website, I can book TUS to WGL just fine, taking the #1 Sunset Limited to LAX, the #14 Coast Starlight up to PDX, and the #8 Empire Builder over to Glacier. What I can't do is book the same thing going back south. The connections look valid time wise, it's just the website won't give me any option to book the trip. I can book WGL to LAX just fine with the same Builder->Starlight connection, or I can book SPK to TUS with the same EB->CS->SL connections. I just can't book direct travel from any station east of Spokane on the Builder to anywhere on the Sunset east of LAX.

Yes, I know that these routings are all entered in by hand at Amtrak, but that seems like a huge chunk of potential routings for them to not include. Does anyone know of any good reason for that? Or is it more likely that they just forgot or never got around to entering these after the Sunset schedule change re-enabled the connection from the Starlight to the eastbound Sunset?

I know these could be booked by a multi-city routing, but my problem is that I want to do this as an AGR trip, and the strong consensus here is that if the website doesn't spit it out as valid, they won't book it for you. Does anyone think that they'd make any exception here given the obviousness of this routing?


----------



## Anderson (Jun 9, 2012)

There are some overly tight connections that Amtrak is unwilling to guarantee. There are also some cases where an agent will book a non-website connection (for example, if I want to book a different train RVR-WAS to catch the Cap, or if I want to take the LSL instead of the Cap while connecting in CHI, that's allowable)...but if the CS-SL connection isn't guaranteed, that may present a problem.

However, if I enter SPK-TUS on the website, it allows that. What may be going on is that the website may be trying to "auto-route" you through CHI, where the through connections from the Builder south tend to get disallowed.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 9, 2012)

From what I've heard about similar situations before here on AU, I think this is just one of the routings Amtrak neglected to put into into its reservation system. There are many others that people will tell you here that are legal connection-wise, but do not show up on the website. Another one of these was talked about recently by one of our Oklahoma members who found out that there is the reservation system was not able to handle many routes between the Heartland FLyer destinations (in this case I believe it was Norman) and some other Midwest destinations. If you call an agent, they should definitely be able to book it for you.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 9, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> If you call an agent, they should definitely be able to book it for you.


But on an AGR trip? That's what I really want to know. I'm sure an agent will book whatever I want if I'm paying for it. I'm more interested in how to do this trip for free!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 9, 2012)

Aaron said:


> But on an AGR trip? That's what I really want to know. I'm sure an agent will book whatever I want if I'm paying for it. I'm more interested in how to do this trip for free!


Some agents will only book what amtrak.com gives them. I had one a few years ago who even insisted he could only book the first routing given. Other agents can somehow book routings that are legal, but don't appear in amtrak.com. Each of these agents will tell you that he or she is following AGR policy.

All you can do is make your call and take your chance. Pointing out that Spokane-Tuson works *might *help with *some *agents, but logic only goes so far with AGR.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 9, 2012)

Agreed that logic will only go so far, but that connection is a 100% valid AGR one-zone redemption, and a good use of one too. Good luck with the agents!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 9, 2012)

The CS->SL was just recently made valid. Perhaps they forgot to program it in!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 17, 2012)

Just got off the phone with AGR. She said I could make the connection, even if I had to wait a day for the the next SL! I'll call again later to verify , AGR has quite a wait these days!!!!!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 17, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> Just got off the phone with AGR. She said I could make the connection, even if I had to wait a day for the the next SL! I'll call again later to verify , AGR has quite a wait these days!!!!!


You should know better. When you get the answer you want, *book your travel then, with that person*. There's no point in calling to "verify." That just gives AGR another chance to tell you no.


----------



## amamba (Jun 17, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with AGR. She said I could make the connection, even if I had to wait a day for the the next SL! I'll call again later to verify , AGR has quite a wait these days!!!!!
> ...


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 17, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> Just got off the phone with AGR. She said I could make the connection, even if I had to wait a day for the the next SL! I'll call again later to verify , AGR has quite a wait these days!!!!!


Just to clarify, are you talking about the Empire Builder->Coast Starlight->Sunset Limited connection like I was wondering about? Or some other connection to the Sunset Limited?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaron said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with AGR. She said I could make the connection, even if I had to wait a day for the the next SL! I'll call again later to verify , AGR has quite a wait these days!!!!!
> ...


Does it matter? Given AGR's rather vague rules, what one agent says one day doesn't really dictate what another agent does another day. If you're booking an odd itinerary (odd especially includes routes that amtrak.com doesn't produce), you pays your money, you takes your chances. Anyone who says otherwise is mistaken.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with AGR. She said I could make the connection, even if I had to wait a day for the the next SL! I'll call again later to verify , AGR has quite a wait these days!!!!!
> ...


You are absolutely correct! I was just doing a dry run test. When I mentioned to the agent the schedule change of the connection may not be in the system yet, she seemed a little, How Do You Say, confused!!!! Seriously, sometimes I feel like I could do a better job than the Agents I'm talking to! & That could be taken as an Insult!!!!! :blink:  :giggle:


----------

